
How the IRS Helps the Rich Get Richer - chishaku
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-29/how-the-irs-helps-the-rich-get-richer
======
tmaly
The middle get the least benefits.

The Alt Min Tax should be repealed or at least indexed for inflation.

That would be a good start to helping out the middle.

The standard deduction is another issue to consider. Not all places in the US
have an equal cost of living, yet the standard deduction does not consider
this.

